# Check out this big ole' bad boy!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've always loved nature and trees have always amazed me. These lovely wonders can really get busy! Check out this tree in a city park on the Columbia river. Biggest tree I've ever seen, and the photos don't do this creature justice! I'm 6 foot tall and can barely reach the bottom of that first branch which is in and of itself, massive to the core.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That first branch, no exxagerating, is about 4 feet straight through.............


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

What do you think 100+ years old??


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

I need a bigger chainsaw


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hard to say. This tree has endured massive winds being right on the Columbia river, but she's certainly an oldie no doubt! It sure is impressive to see in person, I mean a real jaw dropper!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Hard to say. This tree has endured massive winds being right on the Columbia river, but she's certainly an oldie no doubt! It sure is impressive to see in person, I mean a real jaw dropper!



It is truly amazing Thankyou for sharing..


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a mere sprig here in Texas. Just kidding. Is it a Cottonwood? Unbelivable tree, I've got some big Elms but nothing like that.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I am fixing to have to remove a hickory that is just a hair smaller than that one...and i am not looking forward to it because the guys power lines are right in the middle of the tree..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

rsmith335 said:


> That's a mere sprig here in Texas. Just kidding. Is it a Cottonwood? Unbelivable tree, I've got some big Elms but nothing like that.


 Yep looks to be Cottonwood..but what do i know


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks alot like our 2 100 year old oaks behind the house - big old monster trees . We had em trimmed back when we first moved here - the PO's were lazy and let kudzu climb up em almost choking em off , i spent the better part of 3 years cleaning em off - still an on going battle.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I believe it's a maple. I'll try and put something up against it for reference, because ity truly is larger than it appears!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> I believe it's a maple. I'll try and put something up against it for reference, because ity truly is larger than it appears!


 Old Growth Maple? | Flickr - Photo Sharing! Does this look close to the same as the tree in your pic?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

We used to have oaks about that big growing by the local church/school. Some of them got cut down back in the late '80s for a parking lot expansion which pissed off a lot of the locals. The principal of the school had a slab of one of the trees put on display and dated. He put flags on pins in various areas of the tree to show how big it was at different points in history. It was about 6" across when George Washington was born, about 2' across during the Civil War, and almost 4' across when it was cut down. There are a few across the road still standing, so hopefully they don't cut them down as well.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If it could only talk,history it could share.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thomas said:


> If it could only talk,history it could share.


 Yep alot of history


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I lost a big Red Oak tree in my back yard recently. It didn't come out last spring and since it was close to some power lines I was able to get the local electric CoOp to take it down for me. I counted 125 rings at the stump cut where it was a little over 30 inches across. I've still got most of it in the yard cutting it up and splitting it for firewood. I offfered the main trunk to several poeple or a saw log but couldn't get any takers.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> I believe it's a maple. I'll try and put something up against it for reference, because ity truly is larger than it appears!


Maple, my butt, that's a tree.:lmao: Will you be around that tree in June -July, if you are and it's a Cotton Wood, it will be covered in seed that look like cotton and blow every where. I just to hang some deer stands in some huge Cotton Wood in Nebraska, that had the same bark.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rsmith335 said:


> Maple, my butt, that's a tree.:lmao: Will you be around that tree in June -July, if you are and it's a Cotton Wood, it will be covered in seed that look like cotton and blow every where. I just to hang some deer stands in some huge Cotton Wood in Nebraska, that had the same bark.


smaller versions of this tree all around and they are skin smooth barked and look like eucalyptus trees, but who knows.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Has this tree started budding yet? May be able to tell more by the leaves, etc..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They look like small maple leaves, judging from thos on the ground from last Fall.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> They look like small maple leaves, judging from thos on the ground from last Fall.



I have only seen them this big in pictures..I would imagine it is an awesome sight to see!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've seen some huge trees but this one is the biggest and gnarliest. This one is simply pissed off but really full of character! Too cool laying on your back peering through thos branches at the blue sky and listening to the wind goe through the limbs. Very spriritual experience.


----------



## Ed Hill (Jul 22, 2009)

As trees go, this one is poor form for timber. It would be classed a "wolf tree", open grown, taking more space than is should. If the twigs are opposite one another on the branches, it may be a maple. You can't tell much about random leaf samples beneath a tree as they can blow in from away. Cottonwood is in the poplar family, and as mentioned, will be obvious once the seeds fly. It is indeed a big tree, likely about 200 years old.


----------



## freshtiva (Apr 27, 2010)

A tree ( burr oak ) on my place. Can you spot the wife ? She under the tree and waving at the camera. The trunk of the tree is right center, you can see a patch of sunlight on it.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

We planted 2 Bur Oaks when we moved into our new house and they are really growing, neat trees.


----------



## Bryan1 (May 24, 2011)

I've got a tree out the back of the farm I nicknamed the coffee table tree as the trunk is thick enough to make formal dining tables. A few years ago one branch broke off in a storm and took 3 other big branch's with it. cutting thru several of the branch's my MS390 Stihl chainsaw with a 20" bar needed 2 cuts to get right thru the branch. All up I reckon I got close to 9 tonne of firewood out of it and thats leaving some of the big thick branchs there to season. I've got several big trees here mainly red gums, huge peppermint box and quite a few other varieties of gums.

Cheers Bryan


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

*Matt in tree*

My son and his stringbean school mate in a burnt out Mountain Ash in the Grampians Mountain range in Victoria Australia


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now rhar's something you don't see every day...thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigdaddygb (Jul 24, 2011)

looks like a silver maple i had in my front yard i had removed because it was swaying way too much inthe wind...and it had a base that was wider across than my 4ft level.


----------



## Jessy11 (Dec 21, 2011)

Great Photos and Great tree, that makes me love country life quitely.


----------



## freshtiva (Apr 27, 2010)

Bryan1 said:


> cutting thru several of the branch's my MS390 Stihl chainsaw with a 20" bar needed 2 cuts to get right thru the branch. Cheers Bryan




Thats when you break out the MS 660 with the 36" bar.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

your not compensating are you???
Hehehehe


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Boy Iam I glad those long bar chain saw days are gone.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Yep looks to be Cottonwood..but what do i know


The'largest' cottonwood in Md is located about a block from my office. Now I gotta go shoot THAT puppy! They put a bronze plaque at the base. I might take a tape and a 'helper' to measure the base.


----------



## jwal10 (May 20, 2007)

It is an Oregon oak tree....James

http://tree-species.blogspot.com/2008/10/oregon-white-oak-quercus-garryana.html


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Definately one huge tree. It has got to be several hundred years old. Trees that grow that big, don't do it overnight.... Keep us posted once you know for sure of the species.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm going to have to lean a yardstick against Md's biggest 'Cottonwood'. 
It's located a half a block from my work, but I never remember to 'shoot it'.
Big ol' boy!


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Can you imagine the changes in the world that tree has seen over the years?


----------



## chkntrktr (May 1, 2012)

Is that city park anywhere around Tri-cities area in Washington? My wife's aunt and uncle live in Kennewick and when we visited them they took us to a park that looked like that.


----------

